
Why your company shouldn't use Git submodules - JoshTriplett
https://codingkilledthecat.wordpress.com/2012/04/28/why-your-company-shouldnt-use-git-submodules/
======
dexwiz
Just use a language specific package manager (pip, npm, cargo, whatever) over
submodules, especially if you are using one already. Splitting dependency
management between a package manager and git submodules is a nightmare. Git is
a powerful tool that is 95% unused by most developers. People find their
favorite workflows, and don't deviate too far from them.

